# Lizzie is acting very odd, pawing at me and crying a lot. I am worried



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

Lizzie is acting weird. It started the other night when she woke me up at 4 am, and was pawing like mad at my head and crying. She then burrowed under my arm and started pawing again. I thought maybe she really had to go outside, although quite often she will just jump out of bed if she has to go (which I do not like her doing) and go on her piddle pads in the kitchen. But I woke up and took here out. She did her thing, and we came back in. I thought all was well, but within 5 minutes of us laying down again, she started up with the crying and pawing at me. This was Sunday night. Monday night she was fine. So I thought, ok, maybe she was just having a flashback or something from her previous life in the mill. Wednesday night, the same thing happened again. And Thursday night the same thing. I am wondering if she is trying to tell me something. When she is pawing me and I tell her to stop she licks me. She never licks me! I’m worried about her behavior, but do not know if I should take her to the vet b/c I don’t know if she is just acting out. 

I have had lizzie for over a year now. She has never done something like this before. She is eating, pooping, and peeing. She doesn’t seem to hurt when I touch her. My dad was here for 10 days over the holidays (he left on the 29th) and he was spoiling her with constant walks, like every 3 hours. So I don’t know if that has anything to do with it. But this started a week after he left. 

Thoughts?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Gosh, you answered all my questions. She seems to be eating, drinking and doing all the good healthy normal stuff, with the exception of her latest crying. She seems to be walking okay and all, right? Her teeth don't hurt, she's eating good? Oh the poor little girl. How is she at other times? It could be she does miss your Dad and wants your attention to make her feel secure.

Gosh, I really don't know. It would worry me too though, if she is doing it a lot. Even though she is not showing any outward signs (other then her crying), I wonder if it wouldn't hurt to call the vet.

It must break your heart.

I am anxious to hear what other folks thoughts are here. 

Hugs to you and sweet Lizzie.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Does her behavior appear normal at other times during the day? If you see this strange behavior during other times of the day, I might even consider a call to the vet.

Is someone at home during the day or is she alone?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie gets alittle nuts when he hears a high pitch tone. Like when the smoke alarm starts chirping. And I just had to change the message alert tone on my husband's cell phone. Those sounds make him crawl up into my arms and he shivers and acts very scared. He'll do it for like up to 20 minutes before he calms down. 

....just a thought....


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

Lizzie is at home by herself during the day. 

I realized I had my days all wrong up there. Sunday night it happened, Monday night all calm, Tuesday night it happened, and Wednesday night and waking up on Thursday morning it happened. 

and this morning when I was getting ready for work, she was standing by my feet, pawing at my feet. I picked her up and she was fine. I wish it only lasted 20 minutes, but on Sunday night, it went on for 3 hours.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm thinking more of a sound in the house that has her scared. Roxie is like this. If the fire alarm goes off, she shakes and wants to get with me and can't get comfortable for about 2 or 3 hours. I have to hold her real tight. She does is when any of our cell phones make that beep to tell you the battery is low. She's done it with numerous high pitch tones - even the microwave once. The little device on your car keys that set your alarm - if that battery goes out......

It happens with all of the above items. Is there anything in your house that is doing this? Roxie did the same thing the other night out of the blue and for the life of me I couldn't figure out what caused it. But I know by the way she acted, something must of went off.

I would check all electronic items that could be putting off sounds..... Otherwise, I agree maybe to call your vet.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Jan 8 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701589


> I'm thinking more of a sound in the house that has her scared. Roxie is like this. If the fire alarm goes off, she shakes and wants to get with me and can't get comfortable for about 2 or 3 hours. I have to hold her real tight. She does is when any of our cell phones make that beep to tell you the battery is low. She's done it with numerous high pitch tones - even the microwave once. The little device on your car keys that set your alarm - if that battery goes out......
> 
> It happens with all of the above items. Is there anything in your house that is doing this? Roxie did the same thing the other night out of the blue and for the life of me I couldn't figure out what caused it. But I know by the way she acted, something must of went off.
> 
> ...


This is good advice, Ollie is terrified of those electronic sounds. 
I watch the Biggest Loser and when the contestants get weighed the scale beeps, Ollie is ok with this, but last month it was a live final weight in and the scale was making a different kind of beep, Ollie left the room and I found him in a corner shaking he also wanted me to pick him up.
See if anything on tv is making a beeping noise.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Naddie is 'freaked' but odd noises... The chirp of the battery low on the smoke detector really sent her into a twit one night! She was whining, panting,pacing , trembling, tail down.. When I had awakened to all this it was between the 'chirps' ( which, at the onset of the warning are spaced quite a bit apart.) ... so I assumed she had to go potty ( unusual but not unheard of). Did that and she was just about settled down when the chirp went off again anf off she went in her little twit! 
I couldn't believe that lite little chirp would freak her! BTW a few times when 'toast' has set the actual alarm off it hardly bothers her at all!!!!! ( go figure! LOL ) 

I'd dare say if it is only happening at a certain time and not daytime or evening, she is eating, etc. OK. , then it is something 'external' that is upsetting her at that particular time. Does she seem 'emotionally' upset'? ( any tremors, tail down, frightened eyes etc) ? How does her tummy feel.. does it looks or feel 'bloated or do you hear rumblings?.. wondering is a bit of 'gas' is disturbing her? Was any food /treats different the previous nights? 

If she just whines a bit and digs... maybe just 'frustrated' and wants you to get up and keep her company. 

Please keep us posted!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I am going to offer a radical idea... If you cannot fathom that there is anything wrong with her, perhaps you should get _yourself_ checked out. Seriously, it's been proven that dogs can sense things wrong with humans.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I did read an article about a dog that would sit at the doors of patients at a nursing home and it was discovered that he could 'sense' the people passing away (most dog trainers have said he learned to do this from positive reinforcement - but who really knows).

I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I really have no idea, but is it possible that she is missing your dad's attention? Midis decided a few months ago that he wanted to be held A LOT! Either by me or my husband. My husband is the easier target (and also taller than me by nearly a foot!) so that seems to suit Midis just fine if Greg picks him up and holds him for a while. It's very spoiled behavior, but since we like holding and hugging him (and he seems to hug back) I guess we don't see it as disturbing. However, the barking he does in order to tell us what he is wanting is a bit annoying. Still, we usually comply with his wishes. 

We don't call this SpoiledMaltese.com for nothing! 
[You can all flog me now] 

Cyndi


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I would definitely call the vet. I always feel it's better to be safe than sorry. Good luck. I hope Lizzie is ok. She is adorable.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you thought about an outside noise.......they hear things that you do not sometimes. CeeCee will do that, not often but if I listen, I can hear strange noises that scare her. Maybe she wants you to walk her like your Dad......Good luck in finding out why she is doing this!!!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

checking in to see how Lizzie is doing or any vet results....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

How's Lizzie???


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh good lord could there be a mouse in the house :smheat: :smheat: I don't mean to scare you ( I am deadly afraid of all creatures) but my friends dog was doing the exact same thing and she had mice   
Just throwing something out there, I hope it's nothing serious/
:grouphug:


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I really think Lizzie just wanted to be loved and close to her mommy. She did it again last night, but I waited but letting her do a little digging and pawing to see what she really wanted, and basically she was ok after she snuggled under my arm, and then feel asleep.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (rpcvkatherine @ Jan 12 2009, 06:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704056


> I really think Lizzie just wanted to be loved and close to her mommy. She did it again last night, but I waited but letting her do a little digging and pawing to see what she really wanted, and basically she was ok after she snuggled under my arm, and then feel asleep.[/B]


 :wub: Well I am glad to hear this :biggrin: Thank God it wasn't a mouse :w00t:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (rpcvkatherine @ Jan 12 2009, 06:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704056


> I really think Lizzie just wanted to be loved and close to her mommy. She did it again last night, but I waited but letting her do a little digging and pawing to see what she really wanted, and basically she was ok after she snuggled under my arm, and then feel asleep.[/B]


 :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

That is so sweet.


----------

